# Hi new to forum, new to archery



## blary54 (Nov 14, 2008)

Greetings from Wisconsin. Just starting out at archery, I have only shot a few times but am looking forward to getting into both bow hunting and targets.

I just ordered my first bow a few days ago. It should be coming in a few days. 

I got a Parker Pioneer XP (60lb)
Trophy Taker Drop-away arrow rest
Extreme RT-900 Sight 
and a Scott- little goose release 

I'm excited about my new hobby, and appreciate all that take the time to answer my many questions that I will soon have.

Does anyone know about how much money it will cost to have the bow set up?(just a ball park figure $50, 100, 200) I am probably going to go to Gander Mountain.

~Brian


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Brian. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

:welcome: to AT

A lot of fun with your new hobby.

Best regards from Germany.


Cs


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Hey,Cheesehead!*

Welcome to the site! (From an Ohio Buckeye.) When I bought my Martin at Dick's, they set it up as part of the deal. No idea how much that should cost stand-alone.

www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com

-- Jack


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting :archer:

I would call the bow shops in your area to get an idea on price...and I would ask other archers in your area who they trust their equipment to.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Roofy49 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Welcome*

to archery and the Archery Talk site. You'll find lots of helpful people on here to answer questions you will have.


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welocme to AT and Archery :smile::hello2:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.:smile:

Good luck and good shooting.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------

